# Wow! This Is An Incredible Photo



## Warrior102

Awesome.


----------



## Truthmatters

looks photoshoped


----------



## Warrior102

Truthmatters said:


> looks photoshoped



You look stupid.


----------



## strollingbones

it does look photoshopped...that was my first thought.....


----------



## zzzz

Considering that the Eagle does not cast a shadow ...


----------



## Truthmatters

Its outline is just too crisp


----------



## strollingbones

eagles normally are not found perching that close to the ground


----------



## Truthmatters

The first nano second I saw it I thought vulture until it registered Eagle.


It left me feeling like they were preyed on by their own countrymen.

Which is just what Bush and team did to this country and our bravest.

Remember Pat Tillman


----------



## strollingbones

i dont see why you said that to tm when it does appear to be photoshopped


----------



## zzzz

Appear???? It is. The eagle is as tall as the gravestone and the shadow is of the gravestone but no eagle. There is no doubt. 100% altered!!!


----------



## strollingbones

well lets see how conservative men deal with being wrong


----------



## elvis

strollingbones said:


> well lets see how conservative men deal with being wrong



when did you become a conservative?  It's not photoshopped.  

Photo of eagle on Fort Snelling gravestone touches hearts, goes viral | StarTribune.com


----------



## Warrior102

strollingbones said:


> i dont see why you said that to tm when it does appear to be photoshopped



Maybe this will help 'The eagle couldn't have picked a better person' | StarTribune.com


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

Given elvis' link, I don't think it's photoshopped.  And if you pull the photo (the original), you can enlarge it and see the headstone shadow is enlogated at the top.

Warrior, it is a GREAT photo.  Pat Tillman is a direct reflection on President Bush... my GAWD, there just are some people who defy common sense.


----------



## Warrior102

Truthmatters said:


> The first nano second I saw it I thought vulture until it registered Eagle.
> 
> 
> It left me feeling like they were preyed on by their own countrymen.
> 
> Which is just what Bush and team did to this country and our bravest.
> 
> Remember Pat Tillman



Pat Tillman enlisted, you stupid fuck. Bush didn't shove him into the Army, you flaming racist idiot.


----------



## Sunni Man

Truthmatters said:


> The first nano second I saw it I thought vulture until it registered Eagle.
> 
> 
> It left me feeling like they were preyed on by their own country.


 Only your crazy ass mind would look at the picture and immediately think it was a vulture.


----------



## Warrior102

zzzz said:


> Appear???? It is. The eagle is as tall as the gravestone and the shadow is of the gravestone but no eagle. There is no doubt. 100% altered!!!



The only thing "altered," is your mind, dumbass.


----------



## High_Gravity

Awesome picture!


----------



## strollingbones

He also may have put the eagle on a different headstone to make the composition perfect, he said. "It's a good picture, but it could have been a much greater picture."

he admits in your link elvis  to this...as zzz pointed out the eagle cast no shadow......kinda hard to get around that


----------



## strollingbones

Warrior102 said:


> zzzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Appear???? It is. The eagle is as tall as the gravestone and the shadow is of the gravestone but no eagle. There is no doubt. 100% altered!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing "altered," is your mind, dumbass.
Click to expand...


not true he admits to altering.....the debate now is just how much it was altered


----------



## strollingbones

warrior why do you always resort to name calling?


----------



## Si modo

Awesome pic!


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

strollingbones said:


> warrior why do you always resort to name calling?



I find his posts refreshing.  It's a heck of a lot easier to read Warrior's posts than someone who cannot spell and who does not understand the basic lessons of grammar.  Want to get a headache?  Try and read some of TM's posts sometimes.


----------



## strollingbones

OldUSAFSniper said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> warrior why do you always resort to name calling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find his posts refreshing.  It's a heck of a lot easier to read Warrior's posts than someone who cannot spell and who does not understand the basic lessons of grammar.  Want to get a headache?  Try and read some of TM's posts sometimes.
Click to expand...



o hell i thought you were talking about me....

he goes off too easily on tm.....the photo is altered simple as that...the eagle isnt casting a shadow.....does that diminish the symbolism to the photo?  that is up to the person viewing it....then he went off on zzz for stating the obvious


----------



## Si modo

strollingbones said:


> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> warrior why do you always resort to name calling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find his posts refreshing.  It's a heck of a lot easier to read Warrior's posts than someone who cannot spell and who does not understand the basic lessons of grammar.  Want to get a headache?  Try and read some of TM's posts sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> o hell i thought you were talking about me....
> 
> he goes off too easily on tm.....the photo is altered simple as that...the eagle isnt casting a shadow.....does that diminish the symbolism to the photo?  that is up to the person viewing it....then he went off on zzz for stating the obvious
Click to expand...

The photo is not altered.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> The first nano second I saw it I thought vulture until it registered Eagle.
> 
> 
> It left me feeling like they were preyed on by their own countrymen.
> 
> Which is just what Bush and team did to this country and our bravest.
> 
> Remember Pat Tillman



At the risk of repeating myself, stop using our war dead for your political games, you pathetic little shit.


----------



## Sunshine

And what if it _was _photoshopped?  What difference would that make?  it is still an awesome picture.

We sit in the movie theater and fall for every silly special effect that Hollywood throws at us, then gnash teeth over something like this?

As to shadows, I have some incredible cemetery pics with amazing light effects.  Don't know where those effects came from, I did nothing to create them.  One of them is an arch of light over my huband's grave stone.  It's incredible and everyone who sees it is amazed.  I have another in which an area of ground looked to be flooded with sunlight on a very cloudy day.  And another with a rainbow over the top when there wasn't a drop of rain. AND, I actually got an 'orb' at the Great Pyramid.

OH, and BTW:  I saw an eagle sitting on a tree stump once.  There are a lot of eagles in Land Between the Lakes, near where I live.


----------



## zzzz

> "It's not Photoshopped," said Glick. "I did crop it [as did the newspaper]. If I had Photoshopped it, I wouldn't have the eagle's tail covering the name."
> 
> *He also may have put the eagle on a different headstone* to make the composition perfect, he said. "It's a good picture, but it could have been a much greater picture."


Photo of eagle on Fort Snelling gravestone touches hearts, goes viral | StarTribune.com


----------



## strollingbones

Si modo said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find his posts refreshing.  It's a heck of a lot easier to read Warrior's posts than someone who cannot spell and who does not understand the basic lessons of grammar.  Want to get a headache?  Try and read some of TM's posts sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o hell i thought you were talking about me....
> 
> he goes off too easily on tm.....the photo is altered simple as that...the eagle isnt casting a shadow.....does that diminish the symbolism to the photo?  that is up to the person viewing it....then he went off on zzz for stating the obvious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The photo is not altered.
Click to expand...



but the photographer admits it is....


----------



## strollingbones

gotta love the 'may have'......does he not know if he did or not?


----------



## Si modo

strollingbones said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> o hell i thought you were talking about me....
> 
> he goes off too easily on tm.....the photo is altered simple as that...the eagle isnt casting a shadow.....does that diminish the symbolism to the photo?  that is up to the person viewing it....then he went off on zzz for stating the obvious
> 
> 
> 
> The photo is not altered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but the photographer admits it is....
Click to expand...

No he doesn't.


----------



## zzzz

He *may *have got caught in an act of deception and cannot back out of it now. That's the problem in today's world you cannot believe what you see. The only reason why I had doubts was the shadow effect. That tombstone had the same shadow as the one in the front left foreground.


----------



## Trajan

zzzz said:


> Considering that the Eagle does not cast a shadow ...



actually it does. the tombstone head is round, look at the others,  the shadow of that stone with the bird clearly comes to an apex via the shape of the eagle.


----------



## strollingbones

enlarge the photo....look at the shadows cast from the tombstones...now look at the front of the pic...where are the shadows?  shadows should always cast in the same direction


----------



## zzzz

Trajan said:


> zzzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that the Eagle does not cast a shadow ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually it does. the tombstone head is round, look at the others,  the shadow of that stone with the bird clearly comes to an apex via the shape of the eagle.
Click to expand...


And what about the tombstone to the front and left of that one, its shadow also comes to a point. Same shadow as the tombstone in question.


----------



## Liability

zzzz said:


> Considering that the Eagle does not cast a shadow ...



considering that most of its shadow would be in the headstone's shadow and that the bird's head still seem TO cast an additional shadow above that ...


----------



## GWV5903

Warrior102 said:


> Awesome.



Great shot!! 

Why would anyone try to criticize it, Great symbolism, if you're an AMERICAN...


----------



## KissMy

zzzz said:


> Considering that the Eagle does not cast a shadow ...



The Eagle does cast a shadow on the ground.



zzzz said:


> And what about the tombstone to the front and left of that one, its shadow also comes to a point. Same shadow as the tombstone in question.



That tombstone to the front and left of the Eagle is not the same shadow & most of that perceived shadow is just a dark piece of crab grass.


----------



## Liability

elvis said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> well lets see how conservative men deal with being wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when did you become a conservative?  It's not photoshopped.
> 
> Photo of eagle on Fort Snelling gravestone touches hearts, goes viral | StarTribune.com
Click to expand...


Nicely done, elvis.


----------



## Liability

strollingbones said:


> He also may have put the eagle on a different headstone to make the composition perfect, he said. "It's a good picture, but it could have been a much greater picture."
> 
> he admits in your link elvis  to this...as zzz pointed out the eagle cast no shadow......kinda hard to get around that



Except that your contention is untrue.


----------



## Liability

strollingbones said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zzzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Appear???? It is. The eagle is as tall as the gravestone and the shadow is of the gravestone but no eagle. There is no doubt. 100% altered!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing "altered," is your mind, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not true he admits to altering.....the debate now is just how much it was altered
Click to expand...


He admitted no such thing.  He only said he COULD have Photoshopped it.



> "It's not Photoshopped," said Glick. "I did crop it [as did the newspaper]. If I had Photoshopped it, I wouldn't have the eagle's tail covering the name."



Cropping a picture isn't ALTERING a picture.  It is only altering the SIZE of a picture.


----------



## Liability

zzzz said:


> "It's not Photoshopped," said Glick. "I did crop it [as did the newspaper]. If I had Photoshopped it, I wouldn't have the eagle's tail covering the name."
> 
> *He also may have put the eagle on a different headstone* to make the composition perfect, he said. "It's a good picture, but it could have been a much greater picture."
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of eagle on Fort Snelling gravestone touches hearts, goes viral | StarTribune.com
Click to expand...


You just highlighted the words of the less than competent reporter.

That's not a quote, dipshit.

He MIGHT or MAY have doesn't mean he DID.

He might have been born with three nipples, too, but that doesn't mean he was.


----------



## zzzz




----------



## Si modo

Liability said:


> zzzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It's not Photoshopped," said Glick. "I did crop it [as did the newspaper]. If I had Photoshopped it, I wouldn't have the eagle's tail covering the name."
> 
> *He also may have put the eagle on a different headstone* to make the composition perfect, he said. "It's a good picture, but it could have been a much greater picture."
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of eagle on Fort Snelling gravestone touches hearts, goes viral | StarTribune.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just highlighted the words of the less than competent reporter.
> 
> That's not a quote, dipshit.
> 
> He MIGHT or MAY have doesn't mean he DID.
> 
> He might have been born with three nipples, too, but that doesn't mean he was.
Click to expand...

OMG.  I had no idea that someone interpreted it the way he did.

Reading is fundamental.

Wow.


----------



## Liability

zzzz said:


>





zzzz  MAY have been born with a brain in his head

but that still doesn't mean he was.

zzzz, you are functionally illiterate and rather sadly stupid.


----------



## zzzz

Sadly, people are more inclined to have faith in things they want to believe and disregard any other possibility. To examine something critically with an open mind is non existent for some people. Each of us has an opinion and that is part of what those men died for in that graveyard, the right to say what we believe. You call me names or whatever because you do not like my opinion but only underscores your own mentality and everyone who visits these posts will form their own judgement about you.


----------



## Si modo

zzzz said:


> Sadly, people are more inclined to have faith in things they want to believe and disregard any other possibility. To examine something critically with an open mind is non existent for some people. Each of us has an opinion and that is part of what those men died for in that graveyard, the right to say what we believe. You call me names or whatever because you do not like my opinion but only underscores your own mentality and everyone who visits these posts will form their own judgement about you.


You can't really have comprehended what was written as you presented, right?.  I understand that when tired it's easy to make silly mistakes, so please tell me that was what happened.

Humor me.


----------



## strollingbones

GWV5903 said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot!!
> 
> Why would anyone try to criticize it, Great symbolism,* if you're an AMERICAN*...
Click to expand...



this is why you people fucking suck....you are not american unless you believe what i believe bullshit...


----------



## elvis

strollingbones said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot!!
> 
> Why would anyone try to criticize it, Great symbolism,* if you're an AMERICAN*...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> this is why you people fucking suck....you are not american unless you believe what i believe bullshit...
Click to expand...


you're still an american, bones....  and a good one.  i just don't think it was photoshopped.


----------



## elvis

GWV5903 said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot!!
> 
> Why would anyone try to criticize it, Great symbolism, if you're an AMERICAN...
Click to expand...


really?


wait...


realllly?


----------



## strollingbones

i wonder when snopes will settle this.......


----------



## Douger

strollingbones said:


> eagles normally are not found perching that close to the ground


Sure they do. The murkin idol bird is easiest to spot at trash dumps in Alaska sorting through garbage.


----------



## yidnar

Warrior102 said:


> Awesome.


even if it is photo shopped it's cool !!


----------



## yidnar

Douger said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> eagles normally are not found perching that close to the ground
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they do. The murkin idol bird is easiest to spot at trash dumps in Alaska sorting through garbage.
Click to expand...

 is that from sightings you've had while digging in the garbage ??? ................DAMN YOU SURE HATE AMERICA!!!..........WHY ???


----------



## strollingbones

damn i pos repped you for making me laugh.....it didnt even move your rep lol


----------



## Douger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcAcwg-iq8M]Bald headded dump rats - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## editec

strollingbones said:


> eagles normally are not found perching that close to the ground


 
I see bald eagles at least a couple times a month, herebouts

Being carrior eaters, they are often seen on the ground.

Never seen one in a graveyard though.

I also think this photo is shopped.

The shadow is wrong, and as somebody else noticed, the eagle's profile is sharper than everything else.

Neat photo though.


----------



## strollingbones

i must admit we dont have eagles here....but the ones i have seen were always flying....course it was off the coast ....its a place know for the eagles....in canada


----------



## Cuyo

zzzz said:


> Considering that the Eagle does not cast a shadow ...



Nice catch!


----------



## Cuyo

elvis said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot!!
> 
> Why would anyone try to criticize it, Great symbolism,* if you're an AMERICAN*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is why you people fucking suck....you are not american unless you believe what i believe bullshit...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're still an american, bones....  and a good one.  i just don't think it was photoshopped.
Click to expand...


Ahem, the bird shadow?


----------



## elvis

Cuyo said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is why you people fucking suck....you are not american unless you believe what i believe bullshit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're still an american, bones....  and a good one.  i just don't think it was photoshopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahem, the bird shadow?
Click to expand...



Ahem, read the article.


----------



## strollingbones

i read the article....its all rah rah rah.....give it time....elvis...one of us is right ( me , me , me) one of us is wrong (you, you, you)  

we need to wait for snopes.....lol


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

Okay, here's why I absolutely LOVE this photo, in case you were wondering.  The bald eagle is the symbol of this nation.  I mean we have other symbols, the flag, Uncle Sam, and others.  But the bald eagle, is the symbol of this great nation that some of us have served and unfortunately, some have given the last measure for.  It is the only symbol that is alive.  It has weathered it's own ups and downs.  After going almost extinct in the 60's, it fought back and has been taken off of the endangered list.  If you've ever been really close to a bald eagle, you can't help but be in awe of the simple majesty of this incredible bird; the incredible beauty; and the power that it exudes without really even trying.  Each time I get close to an eagle it's like they KNOW what they are and what they symbolize; confidence, strength.  It's not the biggest or the baddest in the forest, but you really don't want to piss it off.  Because of it's majesty it is a fitting symbol for a country that isn't perfect by a long shot, but is by far the best country in the world.  We fight, we argue, we even call each others names.  But in the symbol of that eagle there is an exceptionalism that IS this nation.

And there it sits on the headstone of a man who gave his life for what that bird symbolizes.  It's like a recognition in effect.  It's like a small tip of the hat.  It's nothing really, but it is everything.  It's those small and insignificant things that in the end, mean so much.

I was driving my car the other day and I have a "Vietnam Vet" sticker on the bumper.  A young guy, must have been in his 20's, pulled up beside me and he looked over at me.  He saw the sticker, looked back at me and then gave me a very crisp salute.  You could tell he was civilian because it was wrong, but that was not the point.

That picture is EXACTLY like that.  Sorry... when you get old like me, you tend to see meaning in a lot of things that you would never have given a second glance to when you were young.  I love that photo... for those we left behind and never came home with us, it is a fitting tribute.


----------



## strollingbones

i dont mean any disrespect here old....not at all...it is simply a debate on the photoshopping...i think there are many true photos that show much more than this.....i think this is a rah rah thing.....and i still feel one of our biggest shames is the issue of pow/mia's being left in vietnam.  blame whomever you want....both parties let down our soldiers.


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

strollingbones said:


> i dont mean any disrespect here old....not at all...it is simply a debate on the photoshopping...i think there are many true photos that show much more than this.....i think this is a rah rah thing.....and i still feel one of our biggest shames is the issue of pow/mia's being left in vietnam.  blame whomever you want....both parties let down our soldiers.



I understand and no disrespect taken.  Photoshopped or not, I like the picture, that's all I'm saying.

Don't get me started on POW/MIA's...


----------



## strollingbones

both parties betrayed our soldiers and this country....the military has been so abused by both sides.....


----------



## strollingbones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wnzgQhTwIY]Eagle On Gravestone Picture Is It Photoshopped ? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-iwMwEA-zA&NR=1]Eagle On Gravestone Picture Is It Photoshopped ? Part 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17gyVHeyexI&NR=1]The Eagles of Fort Snelling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

Wife found a hawk feather in our yard a few months ago. Very unusual in that we live in town.
That evening we got the news her kid was home from Afghanistan. Kinda cool.


----------



## strollingbones

not a word more on this photo....


----------



## JimEx

Picture is great, but looks little creepy


----------



## uscitizen

Eagle craps on tombstone?

If one actually knows about the habits and traits of eagles whry realize how appropriate they are for our national symbol.
One trait they like to steal food from other birds.


----------



## jaw2929

Is that bird taking a dump on a hedge stone?


----------



## techieny

GREAT photo !


----------



## Salt Jones

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first nano second I saw it I thought vulture until it registered Eagle.
> 
> 
> It left me feeling like they were preyed on by their own countrymen.
> 
> Which is just what Bush and team did to this country and our bravest.
> 
> Remember Pat Tillman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the risk of repeating myself, stop using our war dead for your political games, you pathetic little shit.
Click to expand...


Why? The republicans do it all the time, democrats as well. Are you one of the suckers who falls for that shit?


----------



## bodecea

zzzz said:


> Considering that the Eagle does not cast a shadow ...



And the size of tombstone vs bird isn't matching.


----------



## bodecea

Warrior102 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first nano second I saw it I thought vulture until it registered Eagle.
> 
> 
> It left me feeling like they were preyed on by their own countrymen.
> 
> Which is just what Bush and team did to this country and our bravest.
> 
> Remember Pat Tillman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pat Tillman enlisted, you stupid fuck. Bush didn't shove him into the Army, you flaming racist idiot.
Click to expand...


Yes he did...and when killed by friendly fire, the administration tried very very hard to cover that up.


----------



## bodecea

Warrior102 said:


> Awesome.



A point I just looked up....Bald Eagles in Minnesota come down to the Mississippi in winter.   I'm not seeing snow, are you?   And yes, the trees are bare, but no snow?   In Minnesota?   In winter?


----------



## bodecea

Douger said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> eagles normally are not found perching that close to the ground
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they do. The murkin idol bird is easiest to spot at trash dumps in Alaska sorting through garbage.
Click to expand...


That is not a trash dump.


----------

